# Check out this coatie I just found...



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I inquired about her this morning. This one is out of Westside, the place I got Heidi and Shiva from. I hope I can get her.

Here is her link


----------



## SpeedBump (Dec 29, 2008)

very nice, they get more coated shepherds than any place I have seen


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow Richard, she's a stunner!! She looks so dang happy!


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

Beautiful girl with a lovely fur coat which looks tailor-made for Alaska! Good luck!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

She's just beautiful! I love her black mask, so stunning.
Best of luck Richard!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh she's beautiful!!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, very pretty. She would love Alaska.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

beautiful girl


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

She's gorgeous, good luck with her!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

All fingers crossed for you and this beauty, Richard! I love the way they name their dogs. I check out the website frequently just to see the new doggies and their wonderful new names!


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

What a beautiful girl she is.







Love her facial expression.

Hope you are able to get her too!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Richard, I've got things crossed for you that anatomically should never be crossed!







I hope you get this lovely girl!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

good luck she is a beauty


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey Richard,

I think that is the same "Gal" that someone posted recently who was in the South (Bonita) San Diego County Shelter! I think that would be "fate" stepping in that she ended up with Robin. Good luck, fingers crossed that you can get her. She looks like a beauty!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

OMG, I think you may be right!!! That is too weird!! That may be why I never got a return call.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG she reminds me of Angelina


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Just heard back from Westside. Sounds like it may be a go. Sheba is being spayed, and then she is going to be evaled, and we go from there. So,(Nervous sigh) here we go.......again.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Good Luck!!! Our fingers and paws are crossed for you.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: aubieWow Richard, she's a stunner!! She looks so dang happy!


She does look happy, and full of life. She doesn't have the mischevious face that I so fell in love with like Mona, but that is ok. There is no background on her, so I hope it is a financial reason she ended up in the shelter, and not a health issue. She is a bit smaller than Mona was, I think, the vet had her pegged at 54 pounds, and she told me her weight was about 45 pounds light. I don't know that she should have been 99 pounds, but she should have been around 90. I still miss her. But, life goes forward, and I think I will like/love this girl(OOHH love that neck!!







LOL).


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, I was hoping all along you would take Sheba!! Hope things work out!!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Got an email from Westside this morning. They feel Sheba will be a match for me, so now we are waiting on her getting spayed, and then we make arrangements from there. Now the waiting begins!!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

AWESOME!!! Ya just made my day!!

*starting the timer*


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Outstanding!! Looking forward to updates.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Richard, I am pulling for you and Miss Sheba! She is adorable. What a dear, sweet face she has and a gorgeous coat to boot! May she be perfect to intergrate into your pack of lovey-dovey girls! Please keep us updated. I am so excited for you, and for Sheba!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfRichard, I am pulling for you and Miss Sheba! She is adorable. What a dear, sweet face she has and a gorgeous coat to boot! May she be perfect to intergrate into your pack of lovey-dovey girls! Please keep us updated. I am so excited for you, and for Sheba!


What she said.

























Good Luck!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: moei
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BrightelfRichard, I am pulling for you and Miss Sheba! She is adorable. What a dear, sweet face she has and a gorgeous coat to boot! May she be perfect to intergrate into your pack of lovey-dovey girls! Please keep us updated. I am so excited for you, and for Sheba!
> ...


I triple that!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Awesome!! She looks like a happy girl and will be even happier in her new home!!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Update on Sheba.....*

Just got word from Westside, they did their final eval on Sheba, and she will work out for me. They were a little afraid to contact, as they believe she is older then the projected 5 years, actually closer to 8, and they thought I might back out. But, I am still interested, i want her to heal from her spay, and then we make arrangements from there. So, yes, it looks like I will be adopting Sheba!!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Update on Sheba.....*
















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










CONGRATULATIONS TO BOTH YOU AND SHEBA!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Update on Sheba.....*

She's a beautiful girl Richard, hope you can get her up to you soon!!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Update on Sheba.....*








She's beautiful. Here's to her good health, and a great fit with your pack!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Update on Sheba.....*

Awesome!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

*Re: Update on Sheba.....*
























Yea! So happy for you Richard!

Lee


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Update on Sheba.....*

Congratulations Richard! I wish you many happy years together....
(And thank you for giving lovely Sheba a wonderful home.)

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Update on Sheba.....*

Westside emailed me 2 more photos of Sheba. She does look older in these pic, but I am not real concerned about. They are going to do a complete checkup on her before she comes up here. So, 2 more pics......


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Update on Sheba.....*

She's beautiful and it looks like she has a wonderful, sweet personality. You'll have your work cut out for you with that coat though!!!!! Do you have your special long coat brush? 

I think that older is a good fit for your pack, Richard. Seniors are the best--if I could get another dog right now I'd only be looking at seniors.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Update on Sheba.....*

She does have alot of hair, doesn't she? I think it is even thicker that Mona. And after an Alaska winter, it will be even thicker next year. I think a senior will be better for me too. No moose chasers for one thing.


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Update on Sheba.....*

LOL I don't know, our old one sure went after anything that moved...The only difference is they are slower so you have a chance to stop them. )


----------

